# Postal Money Order Scam!



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Guys,

I wanted to alert you all to a postal money order scam I was almost sucked into.

For a couple of months now, I've been recieving what seemed to be actual inquiries about clocks on my website. This guy would write to me and say he didn't want to use Paypal, he would send a check. He was never clear on which clock he wanted, he was more focused on the payment. I thought it was one of those people that say they are going to order, but never do, yet recently he sent me an email telling me that FedEx was going to bring me a check that day - and sure enough, they did. Three of them in fact, each for $840 each - about $2500 total. My clocks are expensive, but no where near that amount. The checks were actually US postal money orders. I thought I hit the jackpot! This guy was some rich european ordering several clocks for presents.

In the envelope the checks were sent in was a typed up message about contacting an email once I received the checks. So I did. I had remarked that they had sent me too much money, and what clock did they want? They sent me back an email stating they weren't quite sure, but could I Western Union the price difference back to them? This meant at least $2,000.

I had immediately called a friend, and he said it sounded fishy. I was so dazzled by the money, that I didn't - or didn't want to - see it.

It was a scam. Here's how it works:

These rats pray on small business guys like us that are excited and eager to sell product; they don't really care about the product. What they care about is sending you FAKE postal money orders, and then counting on your honesty to notify them about the "mistake" and having you send real cash - the difference in what they should have paid - back to them, and they disappear, with your money - and the product, if you sent it. Oh, and those postal money orders you gleefully cashed? The bank will get them back, as they are no good, and you have to cover them in your account. I don't know if legal action would proceed as well, since I never deposited mine, I assume it would, since you have deposited, in essence, counterfeit money!

I notified the national postal inspectors, they took some basic info…and sent me a form to fill out?!

I would like to think that these postal money orders are essentially counterfeit money - maybe I'm wrong? I'm thinking about calling the FBI to see what they say - i want these rats caught, and not just have some form end up lost in Washington.

So, just a head's up!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Scamers and spamer are now in many forms. I did received many sms informaing that I won $17,000. 
Please reply…. I deleted and never regret not to receive that sum of monies; or possibly I might loose some.
Thanks for the alert.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Save all the documents and get ahold of the secret service financial crimes division
http://www.secretservice.gov/field_offices.shtml


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Best thing to do if you're not sure, is tell the sender you will send the money to be returned after the money order clears the bank. I have had many lottery winnings, job offers, and offers to send millions in exchange for my help. I would be a multi millionaire if they were all true. I don't even open them now. Most come from Africa or UK. RCMP can do nothing, and I still get from the same people, they must think all North Americans are idiots.
Jack


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

These guys are constantly trolling the internet trying to find someone to dupe. Be it Craigslist, Ebay, Autotrader or other on-line sales they are always on the hunt. My son listed his boat for sale on Boattrader.com a few years back . And, similar to your situation, a potential buyer contacted him and agreed to the selling price but wanted him to ship the boat to the east coast. The buyer, since he was unsure what it would cost to ship the boat to his location, suggested that he was going to send more than enough money (by cashiers check, of course) to cover the cost of shipping the boat (a 25 footer). All my son had to do was wire the difference back. Of course my son turned him down but suggested he come and look at the boat (and bring cash). He never heard anything back.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for the warning pashley
we're going through our semiannual counterfeit $100 bill scam around here now
i'm fairly new at this email and amazed how many too good to be true offers i get already
just hit delete


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, I guess they know I don't have any money. I've never received one of these scam offers.

Thanks for posting so we'll all stay on our toes.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

It is truely amazing what some people will do to other to get a buck, thatnks for the warning on this one.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I get emails like that all the time. The delete key works just fine at solving the problem


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

It floors me that people spend so much effort into stealing rather than being more productive honestly. So glad to hear you didn't get taken. The true catch is the bank cashing them then coming back on you saying there fake and wanting the money back. Where is the responsibly in this mess? WOW! 
One for the good guys! No telling how many for the crooks---?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am afraid this is not a new scam it's a rewrite of an old scam regurgitated, and it must work or they wouldn't keep trying it again and again.Everytime I open photobucket I am informed I've won a prize. Anyway sorry to hear you got tried out with this.I really figure these guy's are the lowest of the low and feel like stringing them up by the neck when they try these stunts. Although I wouldn't really do it just makes me mad.Alistair


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

All the time these guys spend on these stupid scams…just think if they spent that time working on something worth while. The sad thing is it makes honest people have to work harder to cover the crap they cause….Not to mention the fact that now we must all be suspicious of scams even when it appears that someone needs help….

Sighs…at the loss of the good ol days…when your word was your bond…..


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I get a flurry of these emails every time I advertise something on Craigs List. I just ignore and delete them. It's always a scam when they focus on the money procedure and ignore the product.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------

